
How the right kind of trust made me $60,000 - luiscreates
https://mightyintrovert.com/trust/
======
jstanley
This page has some obnoxious scrollbar-breaking behaviour. Why do people do
that?

Even if you think you know better than browser developers about how the
scrollbar should work, shouldn't it at least be _consistent_? Even if you
think this is the "correct" way to work, isn't it better for it to be broken
everywhere in a predictable way than to be _occasionally_ correct and
impossible to predict?

------
handbanana
unenjoyable scroll/10\. Did not read

